# Need Info On This Western Flyer Trophy For Sale



## pegep (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi! I am hoping you folks might help me identify the year on this Western Flyer Bike. It is in really nice condition, having been stored in a garage and not used much.  I have lots of pictures if you need something more. I am thinking from the 1960s. Also, I would like to sell it, anyone have a guess what a fair price might be? Thank you all so much for your time and responses. Please email me at ppeeggeepp@aol.com if the picture doesn't show up or if you want to see closer shots of anything.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 24, 2009)

That bike is from the 'brown era', late 70s. Not much collector value yet, though if those are reproduction Carlisle Lightning Dart tires, those are worth more than you could get for the whole bike IMO.


----------



## pegep (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Adam, thank you very much for the information! Yes, those are perfect condition Carlisle Lightning Dart whitewall tires on the bike - so hopefully I can get something for them!  Now might I ask an opinion of what they are worth, if I threw the bike in for free? LOL  I really just need to know how much to ask, without seeming like the idiot that I have already proven to be


----------



## partsguy (Oct 24, 2009)

pegep said:


> Hi Adam, thank you very much for the information! Yes, those are perfect condition Carlisle Lightning Dart whitewall tires on the bike - so hopefully I can get something for them!  Now might I ask an opinion of what they are worth, if I threw the bike in for free? LOL  I really just need to know how much to ask, without seeming like the idiot that I have already proven to be




Hahaha! we've all been there, even I've had my moments. Don't feel bad. I don't know and could careless what that bike is worth. I like it anyway and it would be a nice rider. Can you get us the serial number and post it here? That would help a lot.


----------



## pegep (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Classicfan1  The Serial Number is K4729454  The tires are fully inflated and ready to roll, even supported my fat self though the seat is too high up for me.  

And, I appreciate your RIP for Michael  ~ Peg


----------



## Pickles33 (Mar 30, 2016)

Was wondering if someone could help me identify this Western Flyer for me please!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks like a mutt. Chain ring is Monark. F & S Komet hub is 60s, frame might be 70s Huffy. Welcome to the forum!


----------

